# I cant stand the ignorance any longer!!!!!!!



## malachii (28 March 2005)

All right guys - I cant take it anymore!!!

I thought I knew something about options trading but the last couple of months trying to follow some of the discussions on here I've found out that I know enough to be vaguely dangerous.  

You guys start talking about the way you structure certain spreads etc and I have no idea what you are talking about.  Please can someone refer me to a book that lists what these are and how they would be constructed.

Thanks

Malachii


----------



## positivecashflow (28 March 2005)

Hi Malachii,

There are a couple of good options books out there that I have read...

The Options Course by George Fontanills
[size=-1]Options: A Complete Guide for Australian Investors by Guy Bower

I'm sure a couple of the other guys here can recommend other good books.

Good luck!
[/size]


----------



## tech/a (28 March 2005)

The New Options Advantage buy Caplan.
The Complete Guide to Option Selling---Cordier Gross.
Pricing,Hedging and Trading Exotic Options-----Nelken (If you can find it!)

Fontanills as mentioned is very good also.

There is so much here and a very professional field.
One if mathamatically inclined and with the right setup  would be an exciting way to make a living.Unfortunately I personally havent had the time necessary to devote to becoming a serious options devotee.

Hopefully the coming years will afford me that time!


----------



## malachii (29 March 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions - I'll try and find them this weekend - anything else???

Malachii


----------



## positivecashflow (29 March 2005)

Buy crashy aka money trees course?


----------



## DTM (29 March 2005)

malachii said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestions - I'll try and find them this weekend - anything else???
> 
> Malachii




Any books by Larry McMillan and Jon Najarian would be good.


----------

